# new shelves



## the ham man (Mar 6, 2010)

hey guys I just goy some new shelves installed today because it was my birthday. they look really nice but I dont have enough bottles to make them look useful yet. well I guess thats what summer break is good for. I also got 200$ dollars for my birthday and will be bringing 100$ of it to the baltimore bottle show.


----------



## the ham man (Mar 7, 2010)

here are the shelves.i already put up my bottles, it took me a while though. i really enjoy all the extra space so now i can show off all my bottles and they dont have to hide behind others.hope you enjoy them as much as I did~joey~


----------



## the ham man (Mar 25, 2010)

sorry my computer wasnt working here are the pics.here are the miks.


----------



## the ham man (Mar 25, 2010)

sodas and shelf of weirdness at very top left hand corner,also my citrate collection right below it.also med shelf and beers on bottom


----------



## the ham man (Mar 25, 2010)

more sodas and beer and mason jars


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 25, 2010)

You are off to a great start, nice looking shelves Mr. Ham Man!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey,...From one Joe to another,...Looking good,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....nice collection.
                                                                                            Joe


----------



## #1twin (Mar 26, 2010)

Very nice display. Thanks for showing them.

 Marvin


----------



## sandchip (Mar 26, 2010)

I like it.  Utilize that space!


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 27, 2010)

Great display Joey you did a nice job with your shelves.


----------



## glass man (Mar 27, 2010)

GROOVEY! LOVE THE WAY YOU HAVE THEN FITTING JUST RIGHT IN THE SPACE YOU HAVE,OF COURSE LOVE THE BOTTLES! JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Mar 27, 2010)

NICE [] star


----------

